# Random Pictures of Charley



## Alastrina

I'd like to introduce (for those that don't already know him or know of him) Charley the hedgehog!

A snuggler in the evening and an explorer in the morning, Charley is the latest addition to my family, and I couldn't be happier to be a new hedgie-momma!

Here are some pictures of him. They probably won't be in any order, and will be labeled in the captions as to what was going on when.

Enjoy!

~Katie[attachment=0:31pm5brm]IMG_0051 (2).jpg[/attachment:31pm5brm][attachment=1:31pm5brm]IMG_0050 (2).jpg[/attachment:31pm5brm][attachment=2:31pm5brm]IMG_0039 (2).jpg[/attachment:31pm5brm]


----------



## shetland

Charley is just adorable-even when hiding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastrina

He is! I think he's cute even when he's impersonating a sea urchin.

I made him a new "toy" tonight and he's in love! I took an 8-can Mt. Dew box, cut off the end, and filled it with fleece strips. I don't think he's ever seen anything like it, because he went right in and hasn't come out since. I didn't have the heart to dump him out, so I'm going to leave it in his cage overnight and see what happens. ^_^

[attachment=0:vu76c41z]100_2508.jpg[/attachment:vu76c41z]

[attachment=1:vu76c41z]100_2507.jpg[/attachment:vu76c41z]

[attachment=2:vu76c41z]100_2506.jpg[/attachment:vu76c41z]


----------



## hedgielover

Aw the box with fleece strips is so cute. He looks very happy in those pictures.


----------



## Alastrina

^_^ I hope that's true...he looked so lonely in the pet store...he had a good set-up, but I doubt the staff had too much time for him beyond a cursory inspection and cleaning between giving food and water.

Well, that and I'm a sucker for anything with 4 legs or less, and I was in love at the first sight of that little face.

In the last two he almost looks like he's posing doesn't he?


----------



## hedgielover

He does kind of but the first one is my favourite. He's popping up and saying "look how cool this new box is Mom!"


----------



## shetland

Haaaaaaaaa Yes indeed he does look like a little camera hog!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl

Oh my goodness! Little Charley looks very spoiled. The faces he is making in the box pictures are adorable.


----------



## Alastrina

I have not yet begun to spoil him! ^___^

I have a massive delivery of fabric on the way with which I will be making him some cage liners (he and I both seem to share a low opinion of his current bedding -shavings-) and I found some adorable fabric on Etsy that I am going to make him some sleeping bags/blankies out of. I would have done all this sooner, but fabric is really hard to find in Germany!

I'll try to take pictures of him eating his new favorite treat -- mealies!

Thank you everyone for your comments, I read them to Charley when I have him out with me.

~Katie


----------



## Alastrina

Here are some new pictures of Charley I took when I had him out to play last night. He's a very photogenic little hog!

[attachment=0:10hvh8hf]100_2549small.jpg[/attachment:10hvh8hf]

[attachment=1:10hvh8hf]100_2548small.jpg[/attachment:10hvh8hf]

[attachment=2:10hvh8hf]100_2547small.jpg[/attachment:10hvh8hf]


----------



## hedgielover

He is so adorable in those pictures. I love the shape of his face and his pinto markings. What a little cutie. He's so unique!


----------



## shetland

I love them!!!!!! The first picture is like "Oh brother, there she is again." The second, "OK what do you want already?" and the third, OK I'm out of here!"


----------



## Nancy

OMG, he is adorable.


----------



## Lilysmommy

He is SO cute!! I love his dark little mask, his face is just adorable with all of the expressions!


----------



## Alastrina

*grin* he looks exasperated because I told him I was going to take pictures. He hates the flash, but as long as I only take a handfull (less than 5) in one sitting he lets me take some.

I love his pinto markings too! They're not the same on both sides, so I tell him he's a trend-setter. ^_^ It's great when everyone (both cats + Charley) piles into my lap at night to watch some TV, Charley normally winds up crawling inside my shirt and the cats get to fight over the rest of my lap.

Yay for hedgies!


----------



## LizardGirl

He has such a gorgeous dark little mask! So cute.


----------



## Pipkin

He is just gorgeous. He really is. Such a sweetie.


----------



## Alastrina

I had to give Charley a footie bath this morning, and decided to try for some bath pictures. I think you'll all get a kick out of his expression in these two:

[attachment=1:1tyvlyaw]100_2564small.jpg[/attachment:1tyvlyaw]

And I think this one's the best:

[attachment=0:1tyvlyaw]100_2563small.jpg[/attachment:1tyvlyaw]

Even though he was giving me "the look" he was still precious!

~Katie


----------



## krbshappy71

oooh that's a neat swirl on his side! I really like his mask, mine don't have one.


----------



## shetland

Haaaaaaaaaa Poor little Charley looks like he is in shock!


----------



## Alastrina

I bathed him in the morning because he had *bad* poop boots, and I think the rude awakening (he does not like water) irked him.

He's forgiven me though, he's sitting on my chest sniffling around happily. Actually this is the most open and exploring he's ever been around a person or animal. He's comming out of his shell! ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Alastrina

Aaaaannnd....more Charley pictures!

Here is Charley during last night's photo session with his new hedgie hut I made yesterday afternoon to go with his new liner and blankie set, as well as a few others while he was out and about ^_^

[attachment=2:2yqa1x8k]IMG_2645.jpg[/attachment:2yqa1x8k]

[attachment=1:2yqa1x8k]IMG_2668.jpg[/attachment:2yqa1x8k]

[attachment=0:2yqa1x8k]IMG_2678.jpg[/attachment:2yqa1x8k]


----------



## Alastrina

*More pics*

[attachment=2:1ca3sc52]IMG_2689.jpg[/attachment:1ca3sc52]

[attachment=1:1ca3sc52]IMG_2712.jpg[/attachment:1ca3sc52]

[attachment=0:1ca3sc52]IMG_2713.jpg[/attachment:1ca3sc52]


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Aww, what a little cutie!


----------



## PJM

Charley is adorable!!! I love the first orange fleece picture the most. Such a little sweetie-pie. I love it when people post pictures! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## shetland

Charley is as handsome as ever! Thank you for the updated pictures!


----------



## Alastrina

*Bum shots ^_^*

Charley hangs out with me for a bit after his morning foot bath (chronic poop boots) and I'd set his tunnel I made him on my desk on top of a towel b/c my desk is glass and is a bit chilly...

And he must really love it, because this is what I get to see!

[attachment=2:1ozi2mqa]IMG_3454.jpg[/attachment:1ozi2mqa]

[attachment=1:1ozi2mqa]IMG_3452.jpg[/attachment:1ozi2mqa]

[attachment=0:1ozi2mqa]IMG_3455.jpg[/attachment:1ozi2mqa]


----------



## PJM

Awwe! Cute hedgie bum!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Adorable pictures to match an equally adorable boy!


----------



## Alastrina

*More cute Charley pics! (1)*

Decided on an impromptu photo shoot for my little hedgie man, post footbath ^_^

[attachment=2:2yku5zes]IMG_3472.jpg[/attachment:2yku5zes]

[attachment=1:2yku5zes]IMG_3474.jpg[/attachment:2yku5zes]

[attachment=0:2yku5zes]IMG_3479.jpg[/attachment:2yku5zes]


----------



## Alastrina

*More cute Charley pics! (2)*

These last few were seriously cute... We ended the shoot after the last photo was taken as the model required some R&R in his trailer/hidey hut ^_^

[attachment=2:1wub87qy]IMG_3491.jpg[/attachment:1wub87qy]

[attachment=1:1wub87qy]IMG_3500.jpg[/attachment:1wub87qy]

[attachment=0:1wub87qy]IMG_3502.jpg[/attachment:1wub87qy]


----------



## cynthb

Awww what a handsome guy!


----------



## PJM

I love all your pictures! He is seriously adorable. Keep them coming!


----------



## Alastrina

I'd been wondering if Charley's teeth were all there as I can't really get in his mouth without getting nibbled on...

Well, now I know...

[attachment=2:1axfb6iy]IMG_3525.jpg[/attachment:1axfb6iy]

>_< It was kinda funny, as he annointed afterward. I didn't get a picture of the annointing, but I did get these!

[attachment=1:1axfb6iy]IMG_3526.jpg[/attachment:1axfb6iy]

[attachment=0:1axfb6iy]IMG_3527.jpg[/attachment:1axfb6iy]


----------



## Nancy

Alastrina said:


> I'd been wondering if Charley's teeth were all there as I can't really get in his mouth without getting nibbled on...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sorry, I have to laugh. Ouch!


----------



## Alastrina

At least he snuggled up with me for a bit after that. I think there may have been something on my wrist he was after like the plain pumpkin I give the dog with his breakfast, though I didn't think Charley liked it when I tried it with him. Must've been that special "mommy" factor ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Alastrina

A video of Charley, a first for me ^_^






And some pictures, more to come!

[attachment=2:176st3fl]IMG_3618_s_edit.jpg[/attachment:176st3fl]

[attachment=1:176st3fl]IMG_3619_s_edit.jpg[/attachment:176st3fl]

[attachment=0:176st3fl]IMG_3620_s.jpg[/attachment:176st3fl]

Playing around with some simple photo retouching and editing tutorials for Photoshop too


----------



## Alastrina

More Pictures of Charley with editing done in Photoshop:

[attachment=1:3lp4wtpn]IMG_3614_s_edit.jpg[/attachment:3lp4wtpn]

[attachment=0:3lp4wtpn]IMG_3617_s_edit.jpg[/attachment:3lp4wtpn]

Feeling very into editing pictures today ^_^


----------



## susanaproenca

Charley is such a handsome guy! The last picture is awesome!


----------



## Alastrina

Thank you on both counts


----------



## Alastrina

*New Charley Pics and videos*

First, the videos:





 <-- This is the first one, there are 5 total that I made today.

Now for the pictures!


----------



## Alastrina

*More Pics from today*

More Pictures!


----------



## Quilled1

:shock: My, Charlie, what a big bum you have (no offense, it's a huge, _cute_ bum  )
Down, Emma....


----------



## MissC

Quilled1 said:


> :shock: My, Charlie, what a big bum you have (no offense, it's a huge, _cute_ bum  )
> Down, Emma....


 :lol:

He's just "fluffy", right Charley? :?


----------



## Alastrina

MissC said:


> Quilled1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: My, Charlie, what a big bum you have (no offense, it's a huge, _cute_ bum  )
> Down, Emma....
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> He's just "fluffy", right Charley? :?
Click to expand...

Yes... just "fluffy" ^____^


----------



## susanaproenca

These pictures made me smile! Charley is a cutie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

He's so cute  I'm not sure how but for some reason I have missed these when they come up on the board, I'm seeing a lot of them for the first time. He is so charming and I would totally snatch him up in a second if I was any good at running fast :lol: :lol: jk

Thank you so much for the cute pictures


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

He's looking so good! Kudos to the both of you!


----------



## Bee

i read about charley and his battle with those mean little mites before i joined and was hoping that he would recover quickly. He looks great and is such a cutie !


----------



## PJM

I just love "little" Charley! Such a cute!!!


----------



## shetland

The pictures of little Charley are wonderful! Thank you! I love the snuffling and nibbling on the videos. I, for one, cannot get enough of the infamous Charley!


----------



## MissC

I watched the rest of the videos and couldn't help comparing him to Refrigerator Perry :lol: Remember him? 

Charley's 'visor-reaction time' isn't nearly as impressive as Snarf's but he makes up for it in the 'smart enough to not walk the end of the bed' department. :roll: 

Best of all? Snarf is the size of his butt. :lol:


----------



## rivoli256

MissC - i literally choked laughing at your post...& envisioning what a game of hedgie football would be like...

what on earth would be used as a ball? you couldn't use food...talk about a pile up! hmm...maybe just a teeny-tiny football that was food-scented? i can just see them in their wee helmets! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastrina

MissC said:


> Best of all? Snarf is the size of his butt. :lol:


ROTFLMAO


----------



## MissC

Thank God no one else is here...every time I think about Charley (or beds, footballs, SuperBowl) I start laughing...what WOULD you use as a football??

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM

I finally got to watch the videos. He's so cute! Waddle over to mama & then huffs when you move him back. You can tell he loves you - he's always waddling his way back to you, getting all up in the camera. :lol: What a cutie.


----------



## Alastrina

This is what happens when I have to stay up late and work on my homework... Charley videos!

Charley's Bathtime Special:





Charley's Late Night Adventure:


----------



## rivoli256

YAY! he is so prosh in the bath...all "enh...enh...if i push hard enough with my foots, this awful place will slosh away!" aaaaahhhh! love. it.


----------



## Alastrina

And my latest feat to dazzle the eyes, a photo gallery!

http://mycrimsonecstasy.com/charley3/

Clicky right up there, I've got the page hosted myself 'cause I coded it ^______^

Loads of cuteness! (and some blurry pics, little mister would not stop coming over to kick my camera lens >_>)


----------



## MissC

I love his reverse Nike Swoosh on his right side. :lol:


----------



## shetland

Charley, you are ever so handsome! I love you little hedgie! thank you for the pictures.


----------



## PJM

I love Charley! He's too cute for his own good. I just love the super up close camera licking pictures. What a sweetheart.


----------



## Alastrina

Charley in the bathtub with toys:


----------



## MissC

Charley in the bathtub with toys:

Lucy in the sky with diamonds.

Coincidence? 

I dont think so. She seems to enjoy running starkers while flapping her arms. :shock:


----------



## Alastrina

*snigger* *giggle*

I wondered when that comment was going to come back at me hehe


----------



## shetland

Well, it is easy to see who is the head of this household! He looks so cute with that little nose constantly moving! I must say I was shocked at the number of quills he lost. But his skin does look so good now. He is healing so nicely. You take such good care of little Charley! He really is one lucky little guy.


----------



## Alastrina

I might try and get some pictures or a video of him later on, he has so many new quills growing in... It's about time for another oatmeal bath to help ease them in. And I want to say he flax seed oil internally is helping, it takes human skin about 30 days to completely refresh from the inside out, not sure on the rate for hedgies but I've been giving it this way for at least 5 weeks.

And I am completely enslaved by this little quilly mammal that weighs at best 1.5 lbs. I'd be embarrassed, but I just can't find it in me to be. Thoughts of Charley can only make me smile. And thankfully other hedgie slaves make me feel a part of something larger, and give me someplace to share my triumphs and small joys ^_^

I keep trying to pet his exposed skin in the largest baldy spot, but he hisses at me and jumps away, like "Mooooom! Dun touch me there! Gawd...."


----------



## Alastrina

New pictures!


----------



## Alastrina

...and some more!


----------



## rivoli256

Charley! he looks so young & little in these pictures...is he going for a new look? :lol: 
love them! thank you!


----------



## Alastrina

He's trimmed up a bit, went from 680 grams to 617 grams since his first vet visit back in Late January. I think it was part being on a lower fat diet, part increased exercise, and then a little b/c he wasn't feeling his best.

I think about 600, give or take, would look very good on him and be a much healthier weight, his little pudge hump is almost gone ^_^


----------



## lmg_319

What food do you have him on? I'm thinking of switching Holden's since he is still gaining.


----------



## Alastrina

Right now he is on Wellness Indoor (yellow bag), Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light, and Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck all in equal parts.

Treats are boiled chicken & plain cooked ground beef, baby foods, and mealies (though right now I got some really small ones, so he gets more).


----------



## Hedgieonboard

He looks great  I always love seeing pics of him, he's such a handsome hedgie.


----------



## Alastrina

Just wait till you guys see his new playtime blanket, the fabric finally came in! I'm stoked about it, just have to clean the table off so I can sew


----------



## shetland

Never enough pictures of Charley! I too think he seems to look younger.


----------



## Alastrina

He sure seems like it lately! 

Charley's always been an explorer type hedgie, and lately a climber of his momma...and maybe the unwitting couch, He has zero interest in climbing his cage, just me. He likes to raise his little face and paws and try to start climbing, knowing I'll give him a boost and get him started on his way to my shoulder. There he'll either sit and admire the view, or run right back down my front and start all over again. It's impossibly cute and I've heard it's good exercise, so I've encouraged this.

So better diet, better exercise, and getting new supplements (Bene-Bac and Booster) is really working some wonders, as the Clavamox will soon once it kicks those nasty bugs out of him.


----------



## Alastrina

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=317352&id=712101973&l=98a467c499

New Charley pictures!


----------



## MissC

As always...such a handsome little guy...and you're such a good photographer!!

Great pics...keep 'em coming...


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Charlie is so cute, he looks like he's enjoying his meal spoiled little guy  I seen the picture of your rat too, she beautiful and looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Alastrina

Sheila (rattie) is a total sweetheart ^_^

And my spoiled little hedgepig does love his mini meals from the spoon. I think he enjoys the attention as much as the personal service.  

He's been getting the baby food before and after his doses of anti-biotic to help it be easier on his stomach, so it's a bit of a necessity right now to keep his appetite up. I think I'll keep the practice as a treat for him since he seems to enjoy it so much ^_^


----------



## shetland

The new pictures are wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Alastrina

New Charley pictures, some real gems here! 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=317352&id=712101973&l=98a467c499

When I realized I caught him using the loo I giggled a little, though that's likely why I got such a dour expression in that particular shot :roll:


----------



## Sunflowerseeds

I love that picture of him in your lap eating baby food, he's such a handsome boy!


----------



## PJM

"Do you feel lucky punk" - That one' s awesome! Charley's one tough cookie!


----------



## Alastrina

He has such a personality, I have a lot of fun trying to capture it with the camera!


----------



## Alastrina

No piccies today, the subject, he was very uncooperative... But he deserves a break, everyone has an off night!

But I can share heartwarming and funny story!

It happened this morning while I was on the phone bouncing back and forth between 4 different offices and their reps on the phone trying to get information to make my pets' flight reservations. I had gotten Charley out to play b/c he's used to getting up at 11:30am from his recent round of Clavamox. Well Charley's chillin' in my lap for a little while, snuffling around in a tee shirt (trying to keep him cool/not sweaty) and then he crawled out of the shirt since it had been folded over to give him some shade, and started reaching up with his front paws to grab on my shirtfront. He was just a whistling, little nose in the air, looking at me as if to say "Hey Ma, a little help here?" He did this because when he wants to climb on me I usually give him a boost by keeping my hand under his bum while he climbs so he doesn't slip and fall. I boost him up until he reaches my shoulder, then put my hand on his back so I can keep tabs on him and prevent a fall, all the while I'm talking to people at the airlines and pet shipper trying to get things sorted out, and the little booger sticks his front feet out again and slides down my chest to land on the shirt in my lap. I leaned back as much as I could to slow him down with an incline, but as soon as he touched down he was trying to climb again!

So repeat the boosting, only this time when he reaches my shoulder he walks around the back of my neck, pauses, and then slides down. I was torn between laughing at him and sighing in frustration at the holdup I was experiencing on the phone (they couldn't find my reservation anywhere). This whole series repeats a few more times until I'm off the phone, and Charley is obviously worn out and ready for bed-time again. Since he doesn't go down until 7-9am, he was likely taking a cat nap when I came in to poke him and generally annoy my good-natured little buddy.

---

How cute is that?!


----------



## ThePliny

Aww Charley you little monkey! :lol: 
I love Charley stories and photos.


----------



## PJM

:lol: Wwweeeeeeee! :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie

what a cute little face!


----------



## shetland

I love you more every day little Charley.


----------



## Alastrina

*New Video!*

Presenting, Charley in his first ever annointing in America!


----------



## shetland

Charley is home!!! How nice his back has filled in! More handsome than ever Charley!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

He is so adorable, I love his vids


----------



## Alastrina

Charley says thank you for your praise and admiration.

It's really hard to see the former bald patches on his back, quills have been growing in really quickly since the mites were killed off. A healthy diet and lots 'o love hasn't hurt anything either ^_^


----------



## shetland

Well he always had overdoses of attention, love and care!!!!!!!!!! Now, how about a couple of new pictures????????


----------



## Alastrina

I was just thinking of taking some tonight! I'll bet your thought just made it to my brain today... ^_^


----------



## Hedgieonboard

:lol: Shetland makes a great point :lol: Can't wait to see your new ones


----------



## Alastrina

Tonight's photoshoot went well I think..

http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/j445/FJ_CS5/May 2 2011 - Charley/

I heart my camera, it's proving to be worth the $$ while not going full-on DSLR...

Thoughts on my handsome little man?


----------



## PJM

I love the pictures! And I love, love, love your new signature! So light & airy! Gorgeous!


----------



## Alastrina

^_^ I was fiddling with the camera so I could stick it underneath the blankie Charley was hiding under and still take pictures even in the reduced light... and these photos were the result! I think it turned out really well, slowly getting the hang of using the camera in manual mode...

Charley is doing fantastic, he's such a doll. Eating good, drinking good, wheeling all night long, and sleeping the day away. His skin looks great, no flaking at all really thanks to eating the Booster and then getting a weekly-ish flax oil rinse after his bath. Eyes are bright, ears are healthy-looking and clear inside, and teeth are still there and super sharp >_<


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I love the pics, especially the ones with him under the blanket. It reminds me of how much fun it was as a child when you'd get covered up at nap/nighttime and the blanket was falling


----------



## shetland

My beautiful boy! I love picture #9 with that handsome head poised down and hiding under his blankie.


----------



## Alastrina

Mr. Charley appreciates your praises and says to keep them coming, his ego's not big enough yet. Then again if I looked that good in quills and had so many fans I guess I'd feel the same! *grin*

I used some of the pictures to make myself a new avatar & signature too


----------



## Alastrina

Aaaannnnnnd it's picture time!









































































Charley was feeling spunky the other night and I got some good ones I think. Edited a little for brightness and contrast enhancement.


----------



## Alastrina

>_> OK, lemme try this again...

http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/j445/FJ_CS5/Charley 23 May 2011/

Couldn't get the resized pics to work... my apologies! :?


----------



## rivoli256

i HEART Charley!!!


----------



## PJM

I can't believe how lovely he is. I can't pick a favorite - although I think the one with his nose in the corner is awfully cute. But I love his face and I LOVE his fluff.
Even though you're back in the states, you're not close enough for me to babysit - & that's just a shame.


----------



## Alastrina

That's my baby, fluffy ^_^ It's going to be interesting when the other boys get here, together they might meet or slightly exceed Charley's size and weight. I'm used to this hedge-boulder, and they'll just be little hedge-balls.  

I've been trying to take my pictures with the flash off, and in rooms with dimmed lighting. Thanks to the controls on my camera I have the option to change the amount of light allowed into the lense and then the amount of time the camera actually takes to open and close the shutter. Result: Ideally, pics that looks like they're in regular daylighting, without actually having to be. I'm trying to avoid stressing Charley and exposing his eyes to too much light (mostly the flash).


----------



## shetland

My Charley! I love you Charley! I like the one with his little face hiding.


----------



## Alastrina

More pictures!

I realized it had been a month since I posted any in Charley's topic ^_^

http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/j445/FJ_CS5/Charley June 26 2011/

Pics won't fit right, so link to the album instead!


----------



## Alastrina

Some pictures of his hedgie-ness nomming on some baby food and looking cute after getting his morning meds ^_^

[attachment=0:2t86tvgr]IMG_6354_s.jpg[/attachment:2t86tvgr]

[attachment=1:2t86tvgr]IMG_6351_s.jpg[/attachment:2t86tvgr]

[attachment=2:2t86tvgr]IMG_6348_s.jpg[/attachment:2t86tvgr]


----------



## shetland

My little Charley, you are as cute as ever and I love you as much as ever!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Awwwww, that baby food picture is precious! But I love them all


----------



## Alastrina

Charley during a feeding a few days ago:


----------



## PJM

Charley's such a handsome guy! I always love seeing him. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Alastrina

*One more, in memory of better days*

*Trying to put on a brave face*

One last picture of the little guy that started it all, I miss you Charley.

[attachment=0:1ems6rkg]CharleyRIP.jpg[/attachment:1ems6rkg]


----------



## hanhan27

Rainbow Bridge Traveler ID Card.  Beautiful. 

What a handsome man he was! <3


----------



## Alastrina

Wasn't he? My rolly polly little old man ^_^


----------



## Rainy

Oh, what a sweet boy. I can't imagine how much you miss him. Thank you for sharing his journey with me.  HUGS.


----------

